# patio lights



## jdc50 (Feb 9, 2006)

I have a Malibu set of patio lights which I would like to use superbright leds in. The company tech support has given me two different answers about using them. I was hoping someone has used them.

I have a Malibu 121watt transformer w/ timer. 8 4watt and two 10 watt lights.

Any comments would be appreciated as I would like to make the switch to cut costs.

Thank you


Jim


----------



## eleservtech (Mar 8, 2006)

The only way you can use led bulbs in your lights is only if they were made to handle led lights. Led lights run on 12 volts dc not 12 volts ac. Im not sure malibu is that advanced yet.  you can get the led lights that have a built in rectifier that will convert it to the dc voltage you need.....  Vista lighting has the lights your looking for. good luck


----------

